# Hot CPU



## jacslx (Apr 11, 2006)

Specs:
Intel P4 3.5GHz
Gig Ram
Nvidia 6800 Ulta PCI-E w/ Zalman VF700-Cu gpu cooler
Zalman CNPS9500 cpu cooler
GateWatch AeroCool Temp Monitor/Fan Controller
(hadnt figgured out how to get the temp sensors to work correctly)


Problem/Question:

First off, the stock (made by cooler master) cpu fan/heatsink setup couldnt keep up when I played WorldOfWarcraft. Temps in the high 55C to 60C. The stock fan which is connected to the MB, is used as an Intake into the case at the bottom where the PCI slots are. When the temps reach high 50's, the fan hits high gear about 5000rpms sounds like a tornado. Bought a CNPS9500 cpu cooler. Same thing..  The Fan is at 2600rpms. Max. Still its not cooling good enough. Cant play WOW for more than 5min before the stock fan speeds up. Telling me that the MB says the CPU is high 50C-60C. The Zalman 9500 is plugged into the FanController set at MAX speed. 

When I load SpeedFan the stock fan goes into Hi Gear... only way to make it stop is to turn off the system. Help? 

Two bottom Intakes, front and back... dual 60mm exhaust fans just under the power supply. Large 120mm intake top of case. (probably should change that to an Exhaust?)


Help??


Thanks Jac


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

yea, i'd change the 120mm on the top of the case to exhaust. Hot air rises, so you're just pushing warm air back into the system. You can't cool a system with warm air! Leave the ones under the PSU exhaust, and keep the low fans on intake.

Also, 55-60c isn't all that bad for a 3.5ghz when it's loaded up. 

Do you not want your fans to speed up when the processor heats up? That's what they're supposed to do, increase cooling capacity as the need arises. 

If you don't want to listen to the fans, buy a manual fan controller and play with the speed until you find that happy medium where you get adaquate cooling and a low noise. You're not going to get silent operation out of air cooling, that's just the way it is.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

I just wanted to bump on the good advice that Rashiki has givaen you. With that CPU, anything under 63c is acceptable when the cpu is under very heavy stress. If it goes beyond that, then you need to give it some attention. I would also take his advice on the fans.


----------



## jacslx (Apr 11, 2006)

thanks for the quick replies. Ill change that 120mm to Exhaust. 

I set it to intake to bring in cool air in for the CPU cooler since the CPU sits on top. 

AirFlow theroy


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

You want always to have air flow from front to back. Otherwise, front fans pull in cool air and it is expelled out the back, and the heatsink fan is always blowing cool air down on the heatsink. The smoother air flow from front to back without turbulance is the key to good cooling.

The theory you have about the top fan sounds reasonable IF you look at your air flow chart. However, there is one exception that changes the equasion. Hot air rises, so when it rises to the top, pull it out and get it out of there. That should help you the most in this issue. If this does not help with cooling, you may want to consider redoing your thermal paste solution.


----------



## jacslx (Apr 11, 2006)

I do remeber when I put the thermal paste down, I put a nice thick layer down. Well I did some research and found that that is NOT the way to do it. So I re-did the thermal paste to a light coat where you can see the metal through the paste. Hopefully this step will help the problem. 

Now I can orient the CPU cooler the opposite direction. Reverse the two Exhaust Fans (make them intakes) and flip the 120mm making that an Exhaust fan at top where hot air rises. Would that be better air flow?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

jacslx said:


> I do remeber when I put the thermal paste down, I put a nice thick layer down. Well I did some research and found that that is NOT the way to do it. So I re-did the thermal paste to a light coat where you can see the metal through the paste. Hopefully this step will help the problem.
> 
> You will be surprised how much that will help. Too much is as bad or worse than not enough. When did you do this step, before or after you posted? Let us know if it makes a difference.
> 
> ...


----------



## jacslx (Apr 11, 2006)

I did the research last night.. first thing this morning re-did the thermal paste. Used Artic Silver  Seems to work. Unable to load WOW at this time, (servers are down for Main't) The stock fan doesnt seem to speed up ever so often. It did a few times while researching last night.

I will flip the 120mm to make it an Exhaust taking hot air that rises out. 

In the research last night, I read that an OC'd P4 guy was using this Zalman 9500 series Cooler for his CPU. Same one I have. Yet his CPU never gets above 50C under load. Can this be true? 

Also, I have tried to DL some CPU temp monitor freeware. ie. Motherboard5 it cant seem to find the MB senors rendering it useless. Is there anohter freeware sensor monitor around?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

SpeedFan is another free temp sensor, but I personally don't trust it. According to what it told me about my system it should have been burning.

Ambient temperature, that is the temperature around the PC and of incoming air, has a great deal of importance with cooling and temps. If a PC is kept in a cold environment then it has cold air to cool itself with. If a PC is kept in a warm environment then it uses warm air.


----------



## jacslx (Apr 11, 2006)

Turned two Fans..... what do you think now?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Most excellent. The only problem I really see now is the case itself. The holes on the back for exhaust flow are tiny! If you're daring you can use a Dremel to bore them out more or completely cut that portion out and place a wire grill over it. It's quieter and more efficient.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi again,

Here is the best sensor program I have ever come across. I just found it a couple of days ago and have loaded it on my computer(s) It is free for 21 days so see what it says for your unit. I just don't usually buy programs, but may buy this one. You can even park the temp while the computer is on in the lower bar:

*SensorView Pro * 

http://www.stvsoft.com/download.php?id=122


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

by the way
whats the name on that power supply in the picture?


----------



## jacslx (Apr 11, 2006)

"Bestec" model ATX-300-12z

sorry for the delay been out of town. I can play WOW with out the stock fan that is still hooked up to the MB going into high gear. My zalman GPU cooler keeps the GPU temp at like 40C. As far as CPU low-mid 50Cs


----------



## jacslx (Apr 11, 2006)

ebackhus:

I looked at the holes, I agree. they are tiny. Will be delt with today. Thanks!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

jacslx said:


> "Bestec" model ATX-300-12z
> 
> sorry for the delay been out of town. I can play WOW with out the stock fan that is still hooked up to the MB going into high gear. My zalman GPU cooler keeps the GPU temp at like 40C. As far as CPU low-mid 50Cs


Hi,

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but you are lucky this thing even boots up with this power supply. You need to think about getting an Enermax or Antec in the 550 watt + range. Don't buy an off brand or you will be right where you are now.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

i would deep six that 300watt before it causes some real damage
good luck


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Aye aye. You're maxing that thing out and I doubt it likes that.


----------



## jacslx (Apr 11, 2006)

Better?


----------



## jacslx (Apr 11, 2006)

Good fit... the only complaint about it is that it has all the wires intertwined when it comes out of the PSU. Making it a slightly messy wire gumble. I did the best i could. still a bit messy. It only came with Two 4-pin leads with (3) 4-pin males (one lead for the 3.5" disk drive), two leads with 2 SATA connectors on each lead ?? and one PCI-Express 6pin lead.


----------



## jacslx (Apr 11, 2006)

As you can see in the previous pics above, i have a SATA HD, hyper threading tech. with a 4pin power . these SATA power connectors leads that come with the new PSU, do they replace that 4pin power connector?


----------



## manofsorrow (Feb 5, 2006)

you can use either the four pin connector or the sata connectors. I dont really know if there is a performance differance between the two but i wouldn't think so.


----------



## jacslx (Apr 11, 2006)

I just want to say Thanks to everyone who added their support in solving my problem. Everything works great! Thanks again! Super Uber Job!!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

We are just glad you got it going and it is working well. Don't be a stranger to the forum, the fun is just beginning so stick around. Have a great day.


----------

